# Your Pre-'33 Still-Lifes .....



## hoofhearted

===============
===============


----------



## abe lugo

looks like a magic trick made the frame apprear, nice shot.


----------



## hoofhearted

=================
=================


----------



## mike j

Walt & his Westfield


----------



## tommydale1950

Patric, is that a Hawthorne ? I have similar frame..Tom


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## catfish

Brother Patric,    What have you been smokin' ....    Great photo!   Catfish



hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 193381


----------



## Wheeled Relics

back when roads where rough
quiet passer by's wave
between the clock work


----------



## dfa242




----------



## pedal4416




----------



## Wheeled Relics

Genii


----------



## hoofhearted

tommydale1950 said:


> Patric, is that a Hawthorne ? I have similar frame..Tom





*tommydale1950 ... this is a Davis-Overland ... but Davis also built Hawthornes in 1917.

Below is bottom of the crankcase ....*

...........  patric











===============
===============


----------



## bricycle

That's not a still life, it's an informational/educational Illustration.......


----------



## Wheeled Relics

...but that's what happens when hoofhearted is still... and it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## bricycle

Wheeled Relics said:


> ...but that's what happens when hoofhearted is still... and it's a beautiful thing.




I reck'n


----------



## cyclingday

1887 Columbia Light Roadster
Patent plate & Kirkpatrick # 2 coil spring. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

*Pre 1933 still life*

My 1924 mead built rugby. Rob.


----------



## willswares1220

*" Battered, but Dignified "*

---> ---> ---> --- ---> --->


----------



## rustNspokes




----------



## dfa242




----------



## squeedals

*My first girl.......bike that is.*

1893 Royal I restored.


----------



## willswares1220

Great job & what a Beauty!


----------



## bricycle

There's just "Something" about steel, leather and wood that get's my juices flowing.....


----------



## mike j

Me too...my girl.


----------



## squeedals

mike j said:


> Me too...my girl.




Mighty purdy!


----------



## willswares1220

*~~~r~~~a~~~c~~~y~~~c~~~l~~~e~~~*

~~~ "a start" > "quite a comfortable ride" >"broken down & rusty" > "coming along nicely" > ~~~


----------



## Wheeled Relics




----------



## willswares1220

> Nice contrast between the brightness of a new part on that old frame drop-out! <


I do fancy that Columbia "Light Roadster" hard tired safety that dfa242 has!

If I had that bicycle, I'd have it buried along side me some day in a separate casket! Ha Ha!  




( Here's a blurry shot of The Wheelmen's hoard at the Henry Ford Museum ) That's one of the buildings, some of our bikes were stored for the night.

I wish I owned it all!!!


----------



## Balloontyre

All original.


----------



## dfa242




----------



## Lux Low

1898 Iver Johnson


----------



## theyankeedoodler

^^Tyler: That's just not fair


----------



## vuniw

Picture from the Wright brothers bicycle shop in Greenfield Village at the Henry Ford Museum. Very cool visit even if they were second in flight. Being from CT I have to be a Gustave Whitehead believer


----------



## walter branche

*iver johnson 1892*

before and after


----------



## wspeid

Walter, that is an amazing rescue!


----------



## ccmerz




----------



## willswares1220

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## dfa242




----------



## boardhoarder

dfa242: May we see some more pics of 'The Roman' please?!


----------



## dfa242

boardhoarder said:


> dfa242: May we see some more pics of 'The Roman' please?!




Sure - rather than take up space on this thread, here's a link.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1793


----------



## boardhoarder

dfa242 said:


> Sure - rather than take up space on this thread, here's a link.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1793




Thank you! What a beauty.


----------



## 2jakes

​Iver Johnson


----------



## mike j

....


----------



## willswares1220

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mike j

....


----------



## dfa242




----------



## hoofhearted

*Twenty-Inch Wheel Components .....*








========================
========================


----------



## Lux Low




----------



## ccmerz

Ultra rare, 1899 wooden bridge framed COMET. Nickel plated bolted lugging.


----------



## boardhoarder




----------



## Wheeled Relics




----------



## Wheeled Relics




----------



## luckyfind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Mattei

*Morning light.*


----------



## hoofhearted

*Mark ...  i will delete this foto if the inclusions are bothersome.

........ patric*


----------



## Wheeled Relics

beautiful


----------



## Mark Mattei

Patric, Thanks for your help and consideration. By the way, you may what to check the ribbon on your computer. Mark.


----------



## Freqman1

Aren't those post-'33? V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted

Freqman1 said:


> Aren't those post-'33? V/r Shawn





*They are, Shawn.  I was captivated by the imagery presented -- 
nice contrast to the pre-'33 machines having bunches of angularity
in the pipes .. but often, very little curve.*

Also believe humankind does not really _see_ -- only makes comparisons.


........ patric


----------



## Wheeled Relics




----------



## cl222




----------



## dfa242




----------



## Balloontyre

....


----------



## wspeid




----------



## the tinker

nice bike and great springtime photo.


----------



## gkeep

What a great archive of bikes. I want to ride them all! 
I don't want to have to find a place to store them all though...

Gary


----------



## Wheeled Relics




----------



## willswares1220

~~~~~~~A few things of interest~~~~~~~


----------



## willswares1220

~~~~~~ & a few more~~~~~~


----------



## Lux Low




----------



## wasp3245

This tread has some wonderful photos ... and great bikes ... Monday was a beautiful night in Chicago ..so headed out to the bike trail along the lake .  My steel steed is a Compagnie Parsienne  May 1870 .... one year before the Chicago Fire ...
Rides very well ..but with a direct drive 38" wheel you do a whole lot of pedaling to get some where ..
Perfect for seeing scenery and smelling the roses for life .
Cheers Carey


----------



## willswares1220

Love the contrast of the modern day sky scrapers and a remnant of the early days of cycling. They wouldn't believe it if they saw it!!
A much more innocent time back then 145 years ago...................If we could only turn back the clock......


----------



## luckyfind

One day this new baby of mine will be on the road again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre

....


----------



## arnold




----------



## willswares1220




----------



## tommydale1950

Indian Indian


----------



## Bikermaniac

Some old stuff I've found.


----------



## dfa242

As Found


----------



## willswares1220

Is that a pic of your Columbia Hard tire safety when it was still in that estate attic in pieces?

> I think I would have had a heart attack right there or been shaking uncontrollably with my teeth chattering <


----------



## dfa242

willswares1220 said:


> Is that a pic of your Columbia Hard tire safety when it was still in that estate attic in pieces?  > I think I would have had a heart attack right there or been shaking uncontrollably with my teeth chattering <




Yup, that's just about how I reacted.


----------



## bikebozo

did you get the front sprocket assembly ,cranks and pedals ??


----------



## dfa242

bikebozo said:


> did you get the front sprocket assembly ,cranks and pedals ??



Yup.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## mick5cents




----------



## bon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda




----------

